# The Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event Results are NOW POSTED!



## Sonnie

*The Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event Results Thread is Posted!*








Speakers (Left to Right): Magnepan MG12, Tekton Model Lore, Vandersteen 2Ce, Focal Chorus 716v, HTD Level THREE, MartinLogan Motion 12, Klipsch RF-62 ll, Arx A5

*CLICK HERE*!​


----------

